# Sunshine a Ragdoll?



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

When Sunshine was little, she would get really relaxed to the point where you can throw her around and she wouldn't care, she'd sleep a lot, etc. I thought she was just _really_ relaxed. We were talking to our friend/truck driver about her [Sunshine] and he said his Mom had a Ragdoll cat that did the same as Sunshine. So, I looked up Ragdolls in my cat breed book, and according to the book, they are a non-pedigree cat (Sunshine doesn't have a pedigree) and Ragdolls do exactly what Sunshine did. They also had three pictures of Ragdolls and except for the color (and the colors vary) Sunshine looks like a Ragdoll (all the features, hair texture/length, etc.). Since this (according to the book) is a non-pedigree "breed", could Sunshine be a Ragdoll?

Megan


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hmm, many cats can just be relaxed like that no matter what their breed. Maybe if you post some current pics of Sunshine, we'd be able to see if she has any ragdoll in her.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You threw her around!?!????? (just kidding - I know what you mean)

Ragdolls are usually very sweet cats. You're very lucky if you have one, or even a cat with their personality.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Sunshine doesn't have Ragdoll coloring, doesn't even look long haired (it's really hard to tell from the pics you've posted)... she wasn't all white when she was born was she? Here's an excert from http://www.fanciers.com/breed-faqs/ragdoll-faq.html

_Ragdolls are pointed cats. Like other pointed breeds such as the Himalayan and Siamese, Ragdoll kittens are born all white and slowly develop color. The color continues to deepen as the cat ages.

In most associations, Ragdolls are accepted in 3 patterns and 4 colors. The three patterns are "colorpoint," "mitted," and "bicolor":

* A "colorpoint" has dark points (ears, tail, face, and feet) with a body of a lighter shade. The nose leather and pawpads match the point color. Colorpoints do not have white markings (although the pale body color may appear white on some cats).
* A "mitted" has dark points and lighter body like a colorpoint, but also has white "mitts" on the front paws, white "boots" on the back legs and feet, a white chin, a white strip on the stomach, and a white ruff.
* A "bi-color" has the dark points (ears and tail), but the mask is interrupted by an inverted "V" running between the eyes and expanding into the muzzle. The body color forms a "saddle" on the cat's back and the remainder of the cat is white. Bi-colors have pink nose leather and paw pads. 

The four colors are "seal," "chocolate," "blue," and "lilac" (also known as "frost"):

* A "seal" has dark seal brown points with a light tan body color.
* A "chocolate" has milk chocolate points with an ivory body color.
* A "blue" has dark gray points with a pale gray body color.
* A "lilac" has pinkish gray points with a frosty white body color. _

That doesn't mean she couldn't have some Ragdoll in her lineage somewhere, but it's more likley she's just a mellow cat. I can't tell from the pics you've posted...is she long haired? They are typically very mellow, take handling well type of cats.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Heather, if you look in Meet My Kitty, you'll see two new pictures of her!  

Sunshine's long-haired, trust me. I held her today and I looked like a minature Sunshine! :lol: I don't believe she was all white when she was born. 

Yeah Marie, I played catch with her! I'm not a monster!  

According to my book, she has the facial features, the hair texture/color, the personality, etc. but her color is all wrong. But, she's not a pedigree and not breeder bought, so we don't know exactly what is in her lines. She's also small, so I think she was the "runt of the litter" (but I love her to pieces!). I'll try and take better pictures with our digital. What I might do is take them with the digital, print them (you insert the memory card into the printer), then scan them. You'd get better picture quality that way! But I still need to find the cord!!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

> (you insert the memory card into the printer)


So what do you need the cord for? I have 2 digital cameras with memory cards and after I take pictures, I just insert the memory card in my computer and the pictures pop up. I've never had to use a cord. Enlighten me...I'm not too smart on the subject. :wink:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I need the cord because I need to transfer them to the desktop computer or the laptop. Normally, with the laptop, I can just insert the Memory Card like you can, but ever since my Dad had to take it [computer] into Circuit City, it won't accept the Memory Card. It says "Please Safely Remove Hardware" and does nothing else. :? So, until we have time to get it fixed, we have to use the cord. It was fine until stupid Circuit City had to mess things up! :x Anyways, I took some pictures of Sunny with the digital, printed them, then scanned them so in the Meet My Kitty section, you'll see some new pictures.


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

The book you read must have been very old or just very inaccurate. The Ragdoll is very much a "pedigree-breed", and has (as far as I know) been so since den 1960's or 70's.

If your cat doesn't have a pedigree that says she's ragdoll, then she is not. If her color is wrong, she is most certainly not a ragdoll.
Many cats can be relaxed and "cool" like the ragdolls, it is not an entirely unique trait.
I've looked at the pictures of Sunshine. I can see no obvious signs that would make her resemble a ragdoll. Her ears are set too high, and her cheeks are not full enough. It also looks like she has a somewhat "cobby" body, while a ragdoll has a long, muscular body. 
Sure, not all ragdolls have all the right traits that they should have, but I can find no real resemblement to a ragdoll in your cat.

She is lovely, though!


----------

